# Oztops and sugar question



## BonezAU (15/2/17)

Howdy all,

I'm new to the forum and have recently put down my first batch of cider in juice bottles using Oztops.

On Monday night I set up 1x 2L bottle Woolies apple juice and 1x 2L bottle Woolies Apple & Blackcurrant with 100g of sugar added.

I'm not sure if I was supposed to somehow mix all the sugar in until it was dissolved or not, it's mostly just sitting at the bottom of the bottle right now. Will the yeast eventually eat it up anyway? With the added sugar I was hoping for a higher ABV. They are both happily bubbling away now, sitting in the garage at about 25-26C.

I have read plenty of other tips from users around Oztops but wasn't sure about this one. Hope someone can help.

Cheers


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/2/17)

the yeast will find the sugar, terminator style.


----------



## Dave70 (15/2/17)

Kind of glad those things weren't around when I was about 14..


----------



## BonezAU (15/2/17)

Liam_snorkel said:


> the yeast will find the sugar, terminator style.


Awesome, that's just what I wanted to hear.



Dave70 said:


> Kind of glad those things weren't around when I was about 14..


Same here, I don't think there'd be much left of my liver now if they were.


----------



## Grott (15/2/17)

BonezAU said:


> Awesome, that's just what I wanted to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, I don't think there'd be much left of my liver now if they were.


Not so, they found pickled onions in Egypt over a 1000 years old and we're still edible, I've followed the same pickling ideology for my liver and "touch wood" it should be edible after the same period.


----------

